# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  PLaying with cars a Lucid Dream 11-30-08

## Caradon

Playing with cars
A Lucid Dream
11-30-08


I'm on a passenger train with my family on some kind of trip. Some really hard to describe things happen. First of all, the train tracks in front of us looks more like a road, and there are cars and trucks driving in front of us. They are kind of getting in the way of the train.

Things get really weird here for a moment. I'm a little confused on what happened, but I suddenly have this odd perspective. It's like I'm looking through a satellite image of the surrounding area. Everything is in a kind of infrared, There is some kind of cross hairs thing, with checkered lines and a circle that is zooming around and locking on to different things, like some kind of tracking system.

My perspective kind of shifts, I smoothly rise up above the train as if I'm flying. I have a clear view of an amazing hilly landscape. It's odd because everything is in reds and yellows according to their heat signatures, but I can easily tell what everything is. There are a lot of trees and cattle in fields. 

The flying perspective causes me to think maybe I'm dreaming, but it's a fleeting thought and I don't become Lucid.

Next thing I know I'm back in the train and I'm seeing everything normal again. No more odd satellite imaging. I'm talking with my mom about where we should get off the train. I seem to know exactly where we should be going, and I tell her that we need to stop and transfer onto another train. 

As we are having this discussion, our train passes by some open field. And out the window I see lions! lots of lions. They are both male and female. One in particular sticks out in my memory. A very large male with an outrageously wide frizzy looking mane is standing out on some wide flat rock outcropping, with the wind ruffling the hair around his neck. It looks like an image from the Lion King or something.

As we are passing them by, I point and say,"Hey, look there are  lions!" Nobody pays attention to me at first, so I say it again. Then I remember! seeing lions means I should be doing a reality check! I pinch my nose and I can breath! but barely, It just feels like I don't have my nose closed right. I try it again and I can still breath. Not fully convinced though, I look at my watch. I don't remembr what the hour was but the minutes displays 02. I turn my watch away, and turn it back. 03. Surprised I wonder id maybe it naturally turned over because of the seconds hitting 59, Which sometimes happens to me. So I look at the seconds, and the seconds are in the teens somewhere. I turn my watch away and turn it back real quick. Now the minutes displays 04.

 Lucid, and truly amazed because everything including my watch seems so real, and I have never witnessed this phenomenon before. I do the Watch RC several more times in fascination, every time I look a different number is displayed. I then tell my brother I did an RC because of the lions, and the RC's say I'm dreaming!


There is a door on the side wall of the train, I jump into it intending to either phase, or crash through it, I don't really care which. But I hit the door hard, it feels quite real. I mange to pull the door open, then jump out. I hit the ground and bounce and roll a little. The ground feels pretty hard when I hit it, and I begin to have doubts even though it didn't hurt at all, like it would have for real. Nah, I know this has to be a dream.


I find myself on a bridge crossing a narrow river, the water below is like a cloudy baby blue color. I climb up onto the railing intending to jump off. But I now begin to have doubts again, and I think I had better not jump until I'm completely sure. So instead of jumping off into open air, I just jump straight up. And yes! I remain airborne much longer than I would if I was awake, and I recognize that dream floating feeling.


So I land on the railing again, then leap off, floating over the river. On the bank is some protruding tree stumps and roots. I land on them, jumping from stump to roots to stump. 

I now see the train I jumped from, which has now become a black car. It is pulling around into a parking lot on the opposite side of the river. I jump, then levitate over the river. I watch as the doors of the car open and what is supposed to be my family members getting out, but they are now just random DC's now. 


I land and cross a road, walking in their direction. Then I think," I know what will  get their attention"  It's TK time! I reach out with my mind, easily locking onto the car. I fling the car upwards into the air with great force, sending it flying straight up, then release it. the  force of momentum continues to carry it higher for a moment, then  it begins to fall, tumbling end over end as it does.


I see a man moving away fast, and I worry that he will be crushed, I didn't really want to hurt anyone, just freak them out. I shout,"Hey! look out for the falling car!"

It doesn't occur to me to stop the car in mid fall, as I easily could have done. The car crashes to the ground, narrowly missing the man. I then have another fun idea. I reach out with my mind, again locking onto the car. I pull the car towards me with the same kind of force I used to send it skyward. The car comes at me at high speed, and when it gets near I pull my arm back and punch the oncoming car as hard as I can. I feel as solid as iron, the car may as well have hit a brick wall, or thick tree. the front end crumples inward, and it comes to an instant stop.

I raise my fist in the air in the direction of some watching DC's, and begin to do a little dance and sing the words, " I am tough enough" ( I Think I heard a song like that before.) The DC's laugh at my silly antics.

I look to my left, and there is a building with a door. Above the door, is a big lit up sign that says "EXIT." (Odd to have that on the outside.) I reach out with my mind, using TK I rip the sign off the wall, slamming it to the ground. A few pieces break off from it.

I then decide to levitate all the DC's off the ground. But the thought alone must have done the trick, because I look around and everyone is already floating on their own.

I see some people walking down the road a long ways off, and I wonder how far my TK can reach. So I try to use it on them, But I guess just a little bit a doubt made it so I couldn't do it. I just couldn't get that locked on feeling on them.

After trying this for a little bit, I start to think that I should be waking up now, because I've been in this dream for so long. But I don't wake up instantly. But a weird mental thing occurs and I end up forcing myself to wake on accident.

[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE]

----------


## Chef

cool, read the whole thing and tk sounds fun gotta try it sometime

----------


## xMemory

For some reason seems like youre a nice person lol.
alot of imagery :]

----------


## Caradon

> cool, read the whole thing and tk sounds fun gotta try it sometime



HI Chef.  :smiley:  Yes Tk is definitely a fun and practical dream skill to learn. It has many applications, including flying, and controlling DC's when the need arises.

Thanks for reading my dream.  ::D: 






> For some reason seems like youre a nice person lol.
> alot of imagery :]



 Hi xMemory.  :smiley:  Yes I'm very friendly until somebody pisses me off lol. Though I try my best not to let other people anger me.

I generally don't cause harm to DC's, Though I do sometimes like to scare the crap out of them, and freak them out doing crazy and impossible things.


Thanks for reading my dream.  ::D:

----------


## Zeno

Haha, a exit sign on the outside of a building, cool dream and very good dream control.

----------


## Caradon

> Haha, a exit sign on the outside of a building, cool dream and very good dream control.



Thanks Zeno.  :smiley:  Lol yaeh, that was an odd place for an exit sign.

----------


## Dream scientist

That punching the car thing sounds REALLY cool, I am definitely going to try it sometime.  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

> That punching the car thing sounds REALLY cool, I am definitely going to try it sometime.




Thanks for reading Dream scientist.  :smiley: 

Yeah, you should try it. That was a powerful feeling.

----------


## Dream scientist

Well, my experience with cars sucked...
I drove around, passing my car through all the others like a ghost car.
(Damn, why didn't I just run right into them, for god's sake?)

----------


## Caradon

> Well, my experience with cars sucked...
> I drove around, passing my car through all the others like a ghost car.
> (Damn, why didn't I just run right into them, for god's sake?)



Oh, I've had that happen before. A few times I've walked or flown head on into traffic, and passed right through the cars like that.

----------


## zeetee

dang what a sweet dream. share your dreams on dreampaw.com too! i learnt dreaming techniques on dreamviews but you gotta share your dreams with the WORLD.

----------


## Sam1r

Sounds fun man...
Well,what's wrong with killing DCs?...
I'm not saying you should,just asking?^^
 -Sam

----------


## RogerWaters

Wow man, nice dream and nice control, I often get pretty far into causing mayhem then something goes wrong and I can't quite fly anymore XD

I've done TK before, pretty fun, I was throwing quarters with my mind at a wall and they would explode on impact  :tongue2: 

Cool dream  :smiley:

----------

